
Etsy tells sellers it’s going to advertise their goods and take a big cut - dvdhnt
https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/26/21155193/etsy-advertising-program-angers-sellers-cut-of-sales
======
dvdhnt
Had to shorten the title due to length limitations.

